
Twitter Opens Office in NYC - sahillavingia
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/start_spreading_the_newstwitter_opens_office_in_ny.php
======
svx
This article is out of date. Twitter confirmed the office this week:
[http://allthingsd.com/20110801/breaking-twitter-might-
have-a...](http://allthingsd.com/20110801/breaking-twitter-might-have-a-new-
york-office/)

